# Items nach Zone wie bei Thottbt?



## sponge (31. Mai 2006)

Jo also das einzige was diese perfekte seite noch vollkommender machen würde wäre es wenn man eine Rubrik hätte wo alle zb. blauen Items gelistet sind welche zb. in einer Instanz droppen oder dort per Q zu holen sind.

So etwas gibt es schon ewig bei thottbot aber will das bei blasc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ist sowas geplant bzw. schon in arbeit?*


----------



## B3N (31. Mai 2006)

Das ist bereits in der Umsetzung. Es ist zwar noch nicht offiziell und auch noch lange nicht fertig, aber hier schonmal vorab ein Ausschnitt unserer Version an der gearbeitet wird.

http://www.blasc.de/?p=zoneitems


----------



## sponge (31. Mai 2006)

Hey Danke für deine schnelle und sehr informative antwort. sieht schon mal sehr nett aus.

ich gebe dir mal ebend ne kurze kritik dazu wenn das nicht stört.
so wie es grad aussieht sind dort wohl viele random dropps drin. am besten man filtert die sachen nach dropchance um die "wirklichen" instanzen drops anzuzeigen.

aber sieht schon mal nice aus und cih finde es super das ihr grad daran arbeitet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerGermany (31. Mai 2006)

Vorschlag:
Man wählt aus, welche Items angezeigt werden sollen.
Also: Selten, Rar, Episch, legendär (Ok, legendär wohl eher nicht XD)

Das mit den Verzauberungen sollten man auch selbst auswählen sollen, ob man sie angezeigt haben will, oder nicht^^

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

